# Date for your diaries - Northamptonshire



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Wellingborough Dog Welfare is having their official open day on March 27th 2011

We will be having a heelwork to music display, Flyball, and of course many stalls.

You can even come and meet our dogs looking for homes!

When I have the display times, i will update this thread.

Address of the event will be at the kennels which is:

Main Road, 
Grendon, 
Northampton, 
Northamptonshire, 
NN7 1JW

Word of warning, anyone with a sat-nav, the postcode takes you directly into Grendon village, we are based just outside the village next to Grendon Lakes and Country Kennels.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

bump.........


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

bump for this Sunday!


----------

